# Fantasy Premier League DW League 2018/2019



## bluechimp

All,

Created a league for DW FPL, below is the code, just for fun, no money or anything...o and we will keep this thread going for banter:

Code to join this league: 146867-622830

Cheers


----------



## Peter77

Joined. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

The football threads have died a death on here. Hardly anyone posts now.


----------



## funkydunk

I’ve just joined. Not very hopeful with my past results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

I take it that’s the Barclays one?


----------



## Teale41

Joined up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Joined :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

Joined too. I did a work one yesterday so have added to this league as well. It's all guess work for me though lol - I pressed a button and it made a team for me, yay.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I joined


----------



## nbray67

Joined.


----------



## Outshone

Joined up! Better late than never.


----------



## bluechimp

Low scores at the moment, but that is cos the big games are today (Sunday).

Trippier was on of the most transferred players out last week, bet people are fizzing right now with his 11pts!


----------



## nbray67

I'm glad I aint got any of the Arsenal defence in my team.

How poor are they at the back this season?


----------



## Outshone

How does the BPS system work? Zaha was on 26 (equal with Janmaat) meaning 3 bonus points for each. Three hours after the match finished Zaha went down to 18 BPS ??? Meaning no bonus points! Shoite!


----------



## nbray67

Outshone said:


> How does the BPS system work? Zaha was on 26 (equal with Janmaat) meaning 3 bonus points for each. Three hours after the match finished Zaha went down to 18 BPS ??? Meaning no bonus points! Shoite!


He'll lose points for getting a yellow card.

Unsure how the BPS works in truth.


----------



## funkydunk

I’m so bad at this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Haha, it is a good laugh! Ieuan Gough has got a 5 point lead!


----------



## GT86G

bluechimp said:


> Haha, it is a good laugh! Ieuan Gough has got a 5 point lead!


And I'd like to keep my 5 point lead! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

GT86G said:


> And I'd like to keep my 5 point lead!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's now extended to 8!


----------



## GT86G

bluechimp said:


> It's now extended to 8!


Every little helps! Ha!

I do miss the fantasy when it's international time!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Outshone

nbray67 said:


> He'll lose points for getting a yellow card.
> 
> Unsure how the BPS works in truth.


It is a weird one...I actually contacted them asking why p ) and they didn't even bother to reply to me  eff them!

Can't be a yellow card that costs a player points _after_ the game is over, as Zaha got another yellow this week and his BPS remained as it was at full time.

Anyways I'm up to 2nd place :thumb:


----------



## GT86G

Cracking week this week...thank god I brought in Hazard!


----------



## bluechimp

Outshone said:


> Anyways I'm up to 2nd place :thumb:


Not anymore :thumb:

We need to keep tabs on Ieuan, effectively a game week ahead of us on points.


----------



## Outshone

Anyone else notice Kane gets bonus points EVERY time he scores for Spurs?

Take Salah for example when he scores for Liverpool he doesn't ALWAYS get bonus points, in fact in 5 games where he's scored this season FPL have awarded him bonus points in just ONE of those games, then again they had to as he also had TWO assists in that game, but got just 2 bonus pts for his effort.

It isn't just this season, I first noticed it last season...look at the history of the players and you'll see a HUGE difference in what Kane gets as opposed to what Salah gets in 'Bonus'.

Last season for example Salah scored 32 goals and had 12 assists from midfield, Kane scored 29 with just 2 assists. Bonus? Salah 26 Kane 31!

Seems to be a trend here, is it because Salah is not English or maybe that he is Muslim?

Anyway...the point of my post is...if you are struggling with who will score more bonus points Salah or Kane when you select your team, then take a second and think about it.

Wonder who runs this Fantasy F*ckin Premier League eh?


----------



## bluechimp

Salah is annoying me, kept hold if him because I thought he would come back into form, an expensive player at £13mil to not perform!


----------

